# wireless, wpa_supplicant e baselayout2

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti,

ho una scheda wireless prism54 che usavo come master sul mio router insieme a hostapd.

Dopo l'aggiornamento a baselayout2, l'avvio della wireless (/etc/init.d/net.eth2 start) mi da questo errore:

start-stop-daemon: /sbin/wpa_supplicant does not exist

Che è corretto, in quanto non è installato (non mi serve!).

Per curiosità l'ho installato, ora l'errore non mi appare più ma la wireless non si vede.

Ho scaravoltato i file di configurazione ma non riesco a capire perché ora voglia wpa_supplicant mentre con baselayout1 non lo voleva (giustamente) ma soprattutto perché ora non funzioni più...

qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per favore?

Molte grazie,

Lorenzo

----------

## cloc3

 *sacchi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> start-stop-daemon: /sbin/wpa_supplicant does not exist
> 
> Che è corretto, in quanto non è installato (non mi serve!).
> ...

 

evidentemente, baselayout2 non è daccordo con te.

non me la sento di sentenziare su chi di voi due abbia ragione, ma ho osservato che, da qualche kernel a questa parte, non riesco più a fare connessioni wep senza wpa_supplicant, neppure manualmente.

io comincerei a installare e configurare wpa_supplicant, per verifiacre se, almeno in questo modo, baselayout2 funziona.

----------

## sacchi

Ok ho trovato il perché lancia wpa_supplicant... trova wpa_supplicant.sh in /lib64/rc/net... ho visto che viene chiamata tutta quella roba là dentro...

Ho spostato wpa_supplicant.sh e ora non viene più chiamato. Ora ho l'errore

"SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument." che è ok in quanto il driver prism54 non consente il modo master, ma dovevo usare hostapd.

Se lancio /etc/init.d/hostapd start esce (in debug):

+ start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/sbin/hostapd -- -B /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/hostapd'

Perché?? non lo so...

Aiuto, per favore... il passaggio a baselayout2 è stato tragico... ppp0 (il modem adsl) non parte al boot (dopo si, basta che attacchi monitor e tastiera al router e faccia partire tutto a mano.. manco ssshd parte ora se non va net.ppp0...) mentre la wireless non ne vuole proprio sapere...

PS: dove trovo documentazione riguardo openrc e quella tonnellata di files sotto /lib64/rc???? Vorrei cercare di riprendere il controllo della mia macchina...

----------

## sacchi

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *sacchi wrote:*   
> 
> start-stop-daemon: /sbin/wpa_supplicant does not exist
> 
> Che è corretto, in quanto non è installato (non mi serve!).
> ...

 

Intanto grazie mille per la risposta, sono due giorni e due notti che sto impazzendo dietro a sta macchina.

Il problema è nato col passaggio a baselayout2, un minuto prima la wireless andava come un gioiello con il driver prism54 + hostapd. Ovviamente ho emerso solo il baselayout2 + openrc, non è che mi sono messo anche a cambiare kernel   :Smile: 

Cmq come ho scritto l'ho installato, ora baselayout è felice (o almeno credo, ora mi esce il messaggio "WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive" che mi esce anche con net.ppp0 e che il signor google dice che è ok...) ma la wireless continua a non esserci.

L'altro problema è che ho scoperto da poco il mondo che si cela dietro a /lib/rc, e la cosa mi terrorizza. E' piena di script che vengono chiamati non so con che logica ma non trovo documentazione alcuna su di loro.

----------

## cloc3

 *sacchi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq come ho scritto l'ho installato, ora baselayout è felice (o almeno credo, ora mi esce il messaggio "WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive" che mi esce anche con net.ppp0 e che il signor google dice che è ok...) ma la wireless continua a non esserci.
> 
> L'altro problema è che ho scoperto da poco il mondo che si cela dietro a /lib/rc, e la cosa mi terrorizza. E' piena di script che vengono chiamati non so con che logica ma non trovo documentazione alcuna su di loro.

 

no hai tutti i torti.

baselayout è da sempre un progetto gentoo ambizioso ed elegante, che però ha incontrato nel suo sviluppo una successione di disavventure spiacevoli, che ne hanno minato l'organicità.

non a caso, lato wireless, preferisco realizzare le mie conessioni a mano, o al più con qualche scriptino personale, piuttosto che buttare sangue intorno a baselayout. in ogni caso, questo è un passaggio fondamentale per la tua indagine.

prima di tutto, devi realizzare una connessione manuale e solo successivamente potrai capire se e in che misura i problemi di baselayout dipendono da bachi oggettivi o da qualche pasticcio upstream. anche il settore wireless, sotto linux, ha qualche problema di coordinazione.

per impostare una connessione wep con wpa_supplicant, leggi man wpa_supplicant.conf.

----------

## sacchi

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> prima di tutto, devi realizzare una connessione manuale e solo successivamente potrai capire se e in che misura i problemi di baselayout dipendono da bachi oggettivi o da qualche pasticcio upstream. anche il settore wireless, sotto linux, ha qualche problema di coordinazione.
> 
> per impostare una connessione wep con wpa_supplicant, leggi man wpa_supplicant.conf.

 

Grazie ancora per il supporto. Cercherò di tirare su nuovamente la wireless senza baselayout, poi inizio a indagare.

Comunque la rete wireless master che avevo non era criptata, e mi andrebbe bene così. Avevo solo limitato un po' di cose con shorewall.

Bye!

L

----------

## sacchi

Ok ce l'ho fatta.

con wpa_supplicant la wifi prism54 non va in modo master, neppure se configurato a dovere. Togliendo wpa_supplicant.sh da /lib64/rc/net/ (così da non fare chiamare wpa_supplicant da baselayout) invece funziona.

Apro un baco a proposito.

Molte grazie a tutti,

Lorenzo

----------

## djinnZ

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-870601-highlight-.html

Il problema è che con il nuovo driver 

```
nterface=wlan0

driver=nl80211
```

 wap_supplicant non deve essere avviato prima di hostapd e baselayout questa situazione non la gestisce bene.

ed ancora non ho capito come gestire la cosa più banale: come configurare un runlevel in cui la scheda va in modalità client ed uno in cui va in master.

Fai sapere come vanno avanti le cose. (o posta il link del bug)

NB: con baselayout 1 non sono stato capace di risolvere in nessun modo.

----------

